# Ocean Master Bracelet



## stifflersmom (Nov 6, 2007)

I have an O&W Ocean Master which I wear on a number of leather straps, but does anyone wear theirs on a bracelet? I have tried mine on a lumpy but it just doesn't look right (too much metal IMO), so I was thinking something less solid like a mesh or NSA style might suit it a bit better. Anyone have any pics or suggestions?


----------

